# Possible to go to .893 from .901?



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

I used p3droid's bionic path saver to get to .901 and I want to go back to .893, is it possible?


----------



## debrad0307 (Jan 4, 2012)

You could probably use R3l3AS3DRoot to restore back to .893. not sure if it will work but it is worth a shot. i can give you the link to download it: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/173870-r3l3as3droot-43v3r-root-bionic-v2-1-a.html


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Fakraliir said:


> I used p3droid's bionic path saver to get to .901 and I want to go back to .893, is it possible?


curious...why are you wanting to go back?


----------



## Fakraliir (Nov 14, 2011)

so I don't have to edit ROMS


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

Fakraliir said:


> so I don't have to edit ROMS


if you're talking about having to edit radio files for the big three ROMs, go to the thread: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13096-901-radio-working-with-custom-rom/ liberty, eclipse and kin3tx are available in the OP with the updated radio files. no editing necessary


----------

